# food dumped in garden



## msh (23 Feb 2011)

Hi. My neighbour is dumping waste food in his garden (presumably to avoid bin charges). This has resulted in rats. Is he breaking any law? If so, who is responsible for enforcing the law?

Thanks


----------



## Guest105 (23 Feb 2011)

maybe he is feeding the birds


----------



## msh (23 Feb 2011)

*don't think so*

I don't think a big pile of spuds, veg and chicken is feeding the birds! That was the last pile. It had disappeared within a day or so. It looks like the leftovers from dinner generally and is dumped near the boundary with my garden.


----------



## Guest105 (23 Feb 2011)

msh said:


> I don't think a big pile of spuds, veg and chicken is feeding the birds!


 

Sounds like pure waste to me and you are making me hungry


----------



## horusd (23 Feb 2011)

Not sure if waste disposal in his/her garden is illegal, envioromental health in your local council may tell you one way or other.  But before you go the legal route, why not speak to them , express your concerns and see whether you can resolve it amicably ? You need to live beside these people, better to reach a friendly agreement if you can.


----------



## msh (23 Feb 2011)

Thanks horusd. Will try the council. No point in trying to talk to him - he doesn't talk to us, neighbours on other side of him or neighbours on other side of us (long story but he has a history of not caring about the impact of his actions on others - he has made a lot of enemies locally over various issues).


----------



## horusd (23 Feb 2011)

Okay msh best of luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## enoxy (24 Feb 2011)

Council will not want to know if it's his back garden - if he dumped it in the front then they might get involved.

 He sounds like my old next door neighbour who was quite sly and canny about treating her back garden like a toilet to annoy us but knew exactly what not to do out the front which could have attracted attention/sanction from guards/council etc.


----------



## huskerdu (24 Feb 2011)

enoxy said:


> Council will not want to know if it's his back garden - if he dumped it in the front then they might get involved.
> 
> He sounds like my old next door neighbour who was quite sly and canny about treating her back garden like a toilet to annoy us but knew exactly what not to do out the front which could have attracted attention/sanction from guards/council etc.



However, I know people who successfully complained to the local council about rubbish being dumped in their neighbours back garden and the council threatened legal action if it was not cleaned up. 

I don't know how good your local council are about doing their job, but I would definitely complain if I were you.


----------



## diem (24 Feb 2011)

If culprits house is privately owned, the Environmental Health Officer at your local HSE office will pursue it.
If its a Council house, report it to the Council.


----------



## onq (24 Feb 2011)

Composting for provate home use is one thing, dumping waste is another -  I don't think its exempted - the Waste Management Act 1996 might also  be affected.

Also creating conditions that attract vermin and rats could affect  several branches of the law, possibly the Health Acts and the Derelict  Sites Act.

Most people are too lazy to even use an activator when composting, never mind the various stages it must be put through.

ONQ.


  All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied            upon    as a defence or support - in and of itself - should  legal       action     be    taken.
  Competent legal professionals should be asked to advise   in             Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the        matters    at     hand.


----------



## clifton (24 Feb 2011)

Food deposits in a garden gives food back to a garden.


----------



## huskerdu (25 Feb 2011)

clifton said:


> Food deposits in a garden gives food back to a garden.



But, it is not acceptable to do it in a way that attracts rats and causes an offensive smell.


----------

